# ADA 60F| E- Series LED Ecoxotic | And some really cheap regulator



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

*ADA 60F*
Ecoxotic E-series E-60 LED Full Spectrum 
Matheson 3810 regulator SS | Parker HR3 | Asco Mini AM Solenoid |
ADA Aqua Soil
Ryuoh Stones

Most likely HC Cuba carpet.

--------------------------------

On to the pictures,

ADA 60F








=======








=======
The Receiver 









The Tank








=======








=======
The Logo "+ 50 dollars to retail price" "+10 to attractiveness" "-10 to wallet"
"Account bound item"








=======








=======

ADA's craftsmanship 
-or as I like to say "_Please go back to german made tanks_"








=======








=======
No Flash








Flash








No Flash








Flash








=======

The iPhone 5S really dims the light, it's a lot brighter than the following pictures. Here are my Wabi-Kusa a-la dirt tanks.









=======









The 3810 build - 









The Asco solenoid is *smaller* than the clippard mouse. And yes, I know, I have to refill the Co2 cylinder.

Scape plans:

I have a bunch of Ryuoh stones soaking in a large bucket right now, they have some remnant of a green plant, most likely some mini pella, so I'm hopefully those are gone by tomorrow. I'm going for a iwagumi, no I'm serious, a real iwagumi. There a running joke on my Fluval Edge label "iwagumi" but it's anything but an iwagumi.

I'm also doing a cube scape, but the ADA distributor didn't any. The DoAqua! cubes looked really nice, I couldn't see the difference between the two, well beside the price tag.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see what you're going to do with this. Ada F series tanks are the best dimensions you can buy. An iwagumi will look great in there.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

^ Are you the guy who own Big Al's photo contest?


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

That's me.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well hello,

Perfect timing as i was just looking for some detailed photos of ADA stuff. Did you get this from angelfins in Guelph? Their prices seem quite reasonable. 

Furthermore, what do you think of the craftsmanship? It seems "decent", but I am surprised to see ADA as just a sticker and not etched. When you say "go back to your German made tanks", what are you talking about? 

I'm considering ADA or just AI. Currently, neither seem very impressive. I had expected ADA to have glass which is more clear.

Also is that light you have enough to grow HC cuba??


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I got the stuff at Lucky's Aquarium. They're the Toronto based ADA distributor, my 60P was brought from Angelfin. 

Etched tanks? I would love that! There a wild rumour that ADA moved their tanks builds from Germany to China, the older logo tanks were made to perfection. 

Still, I think they're the best retail made tanks, unless you go custom. 

Lighting wise, the Ecoxotic E-Series might be too strong for such a shallow tank, luckily you can turn down the intensity. 

@hendy888888888eight888 

Cool man, congrats. What you buy with that 200 dollars?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Oh boy, this is gonna be good!
Definitely looking forward to see what this turns into!
Btw, where did you order these goodies from?



cb1021 said:


> Well hello,
> 
> Perfect timing as i was just looking for some detailed photos of ADA stuff. Did you get this from angelfins in Guelph? Their prices seem quite reasonable.
> 
> ...


I don't think you need to feel like you're settling for AI, their tanks are very well built. Aside from a couple of lemons I've seen (chip or scratch), just check it over when you buy it! I feel their tanks are on par with ADAs, aside from the sticker of course - they're both made in the same country and the starfire glass looks like starfire glass  at the end of the day, both tanks make fish look like they're kept in clear wrap. The panel alignments and silicone are pretty spot on as well.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad you like you start up of the tank, default! I like your work on tanks too! 

The E-series E-60 is from the first batch given out to some users for feedback, luckily I was one of them.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks. I have a 48x24x18 rimless on order that i will be using the gift card for that build project. It was more of a popularity contest on facebook than anything. Alberts reef looks amazing.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Glad you like you start up of the tank, default! I like your work on tanks too!
> 
> The E-series E-60 is from the first batch given out to some users for feedback, luckily I was one of them.


You always get the good stuff! I'm missing out 

I have 33 starfire and new led project I'm about to start, soon to be posted


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

hendy8888 said:


> Thanks. I have a 48x24x18 rimless on order that i will be using the gift card for that build project. It was more of a popularity contest on facebook than anything. Alberts reef looks amazing.


Where are you buying your tank? Do they have cubes? I'm in need of a medium size cube. I don't want to settle for a DoAqua! but that's all I'm finding.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

I ordered it from Kraken's Reef. They got all there tanks for their new store made by a large manufacturer in China and were taking custom orders a couple months ago. I ordered the tank and a sump for what I think is a very good deal. It is risky purchasing them unseen but I think they will be quality starfire rimless tanks.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

default said:


> You always get the good stuff! I'm missing out
> 
> I have 33 starfire and new led project I'm about to start, soon to be posted


I just saw your 33, and I dig the ecotech. I have something similar but these 3 are going on my 60P.










@hendy,

Let me know how it goes, when are you getting it? How long was the wait from placing the order?


----------

